# TeenParenting Halloween Thread 2011



## QuintinsMommy

lets see the costumes!! 
here about what LO or you did today or are going to do

I will gets tons of pictures of Quintin tonight:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## amygwen

Yesterday we went to the zoo for trick-or-treating, it was a lot of fun. It was just crazy busy, tonight we will be doing some trick-or-treating around our neighborhood! but here are some pictures from last night (Kenneth was a dinosaurrrr):

https://i44.tinypic.com/2guf7dj.jpg

https://i44.tinypic.com/2448lso.jpg

https://i40.tinypic.com/255rfjq.jpg


----------



## QuintinsMommy

so cute! I like his yo gabba gabba bag! he is so cute


----------



## x__amour

Kenny looks *so* cute! :D

Well, I managed to keep Tori's costume a secret until Halloween and I'll post a picture later when she wakes up! We are going to MIL's for dinner and then going trick or treating! I'm so excited! :happydance:

Today is Tori's last "first" holiday though! This time last year I was 38 weeks pregnant! :cry:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

I've been wondering what she is going to be! 
:haha: I have been calling this Quins "1st halloween now that he can walk" :rofl:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Quins costume preview 
(if you know what is please don't say! )

any guesses?
 



Attached Files:







10312011_002_.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## _laura

https://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_ltx7mjKuov1qa848uo1_500.png

This is Max today. All the kids at his nursery have dressed up too!


----------



## Kians_Mummy

What cute photos!
We're getting ready to go trick-a-treating (got 2 and a half hours to dry & straighten my hair, find my outfit then get LO ready :( ), then going to SiLs for a party :D. Once the children are in bed gunna get rather drunk! :D

I will have to upload a picture of all if Kians outfit together but here is a picture that I took when we tried it on him.
 



Attached Files:







DSCI0072.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 16


----------



## QuintinsMommy

oh my god max looks so cute as woody!


----------



## Kians_Mummy

QuintinsMommy said:


> Quins costume preview
> (if you know what is please don't say! )
> 
> any guesses?

a shark? :wacko:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

nope


----------



## vinteenage

From last week, but Finny Owl!
https://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/s720x720/293626_10150869898970230_786935229_21360484_2127437270_n.jpg

OH has class. :( So my mom and I are taking Finn to a couple houses.


----------



## purple_kiwi

hopefully i can post in about an hr when its finally finished lol i procrastinated a lot. But OH dislikes halloween so me and my sister are taking her to a few houses


----------



## QuintinsMommy

purple_kiwi said:


> hopefully i can post in about an hr when its finally finished lol i procrastinated a lot. But OH dislikes halloween so me and my sister are taking her to a few houses

is she gonna be in her costume at daycare?


----------



## amygwen

Thanks Rome & Shannon. I love Halloweeeeeeen! I didn't think I'd take him trick-or-treating since he's so young, but yesterday just reminded me of how much fun Halloween is, :D so we will be going trick-or-treating :D :D 

And Rome - bunny, maybe? haha!!


----------



## AriannasMama

I'll post a picture when she's up from her nap (if I can get her to stay still long enough for a picture, haha) but she is a kitty.


----------



## lb

Kayla is a little moo cow, but I've managed to not post any pictures online because I haven't had my camera. I'll post a photo once I've got some good ones of her :) 

Keegan is going to photoshop Kayla and Molly together :D


----------



## QuintinsMommy

hehe just took a quick picture with my cell phone but will have better ones later :haha:
its a dolphin :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







10312011_003_.jpg
File size: 62.5 KB
Views: 37


----------



## QuintinsMommy

QuintinsMommy said:


> purple_kiwi said:
> 
> 
> hopefully i can post in about an hr when its finally finished lol i procrastinated a lot. But OH dislikes halloween so me and my sister are taking her to a few houses
> 
> is she gonna be in her costume at daycare?Click to expand...

damn it I just saw you and I didn't even ask what shes going to be :dohh::dohh:


----------



## M.e.j.b02-17

Mikah is going to be a monkey ill post pictures later.


----------



## JadeBaby75

Jade is a lady bug. I will post pics later when we get home. All the costumes so far are so cute. i loveeeee the woody costume!!!


----------



## amygwen

LOL rome, so cute.


----------



## Brionybaby

Scarlett dressed up as a ladybird today and a little spider tonight :) her wings wouldnt let me tie her in the car seat so that idea didnt go to plan! haha :) xx


----------



## ShelbyLee

https://i270.photobucket.com/albums/jj95/shelbylee4291/halloween2011.jpg

Shiah the other night at the pumpkin patch:kiss::cloud9:!! She is a duckling! We're going to go to a few houses to show her off and then come back and pass out candy.:thumbup:


----------



## x__amour

Firstly, Tori would like to say Happy Halloween! :D

https://i1211.photobucket.com/albums/cc439/shannon__marie/DSC03489.jpg

Secondly, here's Tori's costume! :happydance:


Spoiler


Spoiler
https://i1211.photobucket.com/albums/cc439/shannon__marie/DSC03485.jpg
https://i1211.photobucket.com/albums/cc439/shannon__marie/DSC03482.jpg


HAPPY HALLOWEEN! :witch:


----------



## unconditional

one from this morning :) my 7 MONTH old pumpkin! :') ...will post a better one tonight! :) :cloud9:
https://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/301366_10150432038541131_516556130_10706866_609585007_n.jpg


----------



## QuintinsMommy

shelbylee said:


> https://i270.photobucket.com/albums/jj95/shelbylee4291/halloween2011.jpg
> 
> shiah the other night at the pumpkin patch:kiss::cloud9:!! She is a duckling! We're going to go to a few houses to show her off and then come back and pass out candy.:thumbup:

so cute!!


----------



## annawrigley

We're not doing anything :( I was at work til 4 then went and got Noah from nursery and now he's in bed so we didn't have time to do anything :shrug:


----------



## pansylove

My little pumpkin.. :)
 



Attached Files:







SAM_2061.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## amygwen

x__amour said:


> Firstly, Tori would like to say Happy Halloween! :D
> 
> https://i1211.photobucket.com/albums/cc439/shannon__marie/DSC03489.jpg
> 
> Secondly, here's Tori's costume! :happydance:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i1211.photobucket.com/albums/cc439/shannon__marie/DSC03485.jpg
> https://i1211.photobucket.com/albums/cc439/shannon__marie/DSC03482.jpg
> 
> 
> HAPPY HALLOWEEN! :witch:

ADORABLE!!! Love her outfit :D Are you taking her trick or treating?


----------



## vinteenage

I be having candy please?
https://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/s720x720/378595_10150904607980230_786935229_21617719_1235913076_n.jpg


----------



## lizardbreath

Jaymee wanted to be a Lady bug this year so it only seemed Fitting Kat was a Spider :D 
Ill post pics Later.
Katherines not going to any houses but she will be going to the doors. Roos really excited this morning she kept saying Trick or Treat smell my Feet . Gotta love that her Dad taught her that. Oh well im sure people will think its super cute, shes trick or treating with her Cousin Brooklynn, they had a Blast last Year so this year will be more fun im sure


----------



## x__amour

amygwen said:


> ADORABLE!!! Love her outfit :D Are you taking her trick or treating?

Thank you! Yes, we are! :happydance:

https://i39.tinypic.com/de0m6p.jpg

I made some Halloween cupcakes! :D


----------



## annawrigley

Awww they look so tasty!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

yummy cupcakes! just got to my moms now and im gonna get quin ready to trick or treat soon! yay


----------



## vinteenage

This is our post-trick or treating. lol Finn.
https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/s720x720/307260_10150905089300230_786935229_21622945_1550595835_n.jpg


----------



## QuintinsMommy

here we go :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2425.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 41









IMG_2423.jpg
File size: 40 KB
Views: 36









IMG_2420.jpg
File size: 42.8 KB
Views: 30


----------



## JLFKJS

LOL Finn!! So cute.

I never post much but I just wanted to share our LOs first Halloween (Which was sorta crazy :wacko: )

Daytime wear 


Last minute costume! Hopefully I can turn around and sell it since she was only in it for 30 minutes or so. Stupid impulse buy since she was so little this year :dohh:


----------



## lizardbreath

https://i915.photobucket.com/albums/ac357/jaymeeelizabeth/315920_10150434096106023_520236022_10830070_2056046516_n.jpg
Katherine my little Spider
https://i915.photobucket.com/albums/ac357/jaymeeelizabeth/313304_10150434096011023_520236022_10830069_1597782331_n.jpg
My bugs !
https://i915.photobucket.com/albums/ac357/jaymeeelizabeth/377213_10150434096671023_520236022_10830074_943430491_n.jpg
Jaymee being a Goof ball wearing Kats Hat


----------



## QuintinsMommy

cutest spider and lady bug!


----------



## xforuiholdonx

Emma was a wittle pirate! Will post pics when i got to an actual computer! So cute everyone


----------



## lb

Alright you guys :D

https://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/s720x720/383696_10150353753578026_529798025_8227315_909666901_n.jpg
https://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/s720x720/375056_10150353754078026_529798025_8227321_336338936_n.jpg
https://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/s720x720/390623_10150353754363026_529798025_8227328_323908066_n.jpg

Also, chill the candy was still in the wrapper, and she didn't get to actually eat it hahahaha


----------



## QuintinsMommy

poor little cow didn't get any candy :( :haha:


----------



## lb

QuintinsMommy said:


> poor little cow didn't get any candy :( :haha:

lol it's not like she knew any better! James kept trying to stick the actual twizzler in her mouth! I was screaming noooooooooo in slow motion. Sugar, nooooooooo :haha:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

:haha:


----------



## Lanna

LO's to little for trick or treating this year so we stayed in and handed out candy instead




we only got about 9 trick or treaters though...which is strange considering the neighborhood we live in. I have a truck load of candy left over.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

wanna mail me some?:laugh2:


----------



## Burchy314

We were both lady bugs :D

https://i161.photobucket.com/albums/t208/Burchy314/halloween3.jpg

https://i161.photobucket.com/albums/t208/Burchy314/halloween2.jpg

https://i161.photobucket.com/albums/t208/Burchy314/halloween1.jpg


----------



## x__amour

https://i1211.photobucket.com/albums/cc439/shannon__marie/1-7.jpg

Before going to MIL's house!

https://i1211.photobucket.com/albums/cc439/shannon__marie/2-7.jpg

Trick or treating!

https://i1211.photobucket.com/albums/cc439/shannon__marie/3-7.jpg

Tori and I!

https://i1211.photobucket.com/albums/cc439/shannon__marie/5-7.jpg

All of us!

https://i1211.photobucket.com/albums/cc439/shannon__marie/6-7.jpg

I got THIS MUCH candy!?

https://i1211.photobucket.com/albums/cc439/shannon__marie/7-6.jpg

May as well eat it! (Not really. :p)

Hope everyone had a great Halloween! Now it's November and Tori is one in 15 days! :cry:


----------



## lb

Shannon! Kayla wore that same onesie today :D

https://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/s720x720/379547_10150353753128026_529798025_8227307_275177807_n.jpg


----------



## x__amour

Haha, I saw on FB! It was pretty popular! :lol: Stupid neckline though. :(


----------



## lb

I know! It was soooo big and stretched out.


----------



## aidensxmomma

laurenburch said:


> Shannon! Kayla wore that same onesie today :D
> 
> https://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/s720x720/379547_10150353753128026_529798025_8227307_275177807_n.jpg

Her face in that picture is so funny! :haha:

Aiden was a dragon and Mady was a butterfly (all she really wanted was wings :haha: ) I'll get some pictures loaded as soon as I get them off my phone.

*Edit*
Pictures have been added. :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







103001_1443[02].jpg
File size: 32.2 KB
Views: 8









103101_1540[00].jpg
File size: 33.2 KB
Views: 10









103001_1443[01].jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Mii

OMG everyone's LO are SOOO cute in there costums :) 
Myles was Tigger but I didnt get any pictures because he was only in it for like 5 mintues.. lmao and it was kind of too big for him but oh well :) I didnt dress up but Im soo excited for next year when I get to actually take him out to trick or treat :happydance:


----------



## Chelsea.ann1

https://i170.photobucket.com/albums/u260/ipodnano55_2007/Anna/1030011920a-1.jpg

Anna Banana!!! :haha: Oh how clever right?! hahaha

We just had a chill night in, a lot of my cousins came over n went trick or treating..

This hasn't been validated yet but appearantly a child was kidnapped in my neighborhood tonight... So scary.. Please send lots of thoughts and prayers to that family tonight..

Also, a pregnant woman was stabbed and killed and her 9 month old child was abducted.. 

I don't know what's going on in the world today but it breaks my heart.. I'm scared to death to walk outside with my daughter.. sad..


----------



## divershona

Kaya was all dressed up in her proper fairy outfit including wand, she stood up and caught the hem of her dress and ripped it in half :( so i only got pictures of her with her wings on :(


Spoiler
sorry they're so big!
https://i745.photobucket.com/albums/xx94/divershona/Halloween%202011/DSCF5299.jpg

https://i745.photobucket.com/albums/xx94/divershona/Halloween%202011/DSCF5298.jpg


----------



## Kians_Mummy

Kian really enjoyed his first Halloween! He got spoilt, got loads of sweets, a little Halloween teddy book and £2 :). Here is him asleep just before we went out! Then sitting on some random persons lawn and a picture with Daddy :)
 



Attached Files:







DSCI0319.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 8









DSCI0330.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 10









DSCI0324.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 14


----------



## EllaAndLyla

We didn't do anything :( we had a pumpkin costume bought for us but they got it in newborn size which is no help as she is 5 months lol!! We don't really celebrate it as much where I live. I didn't get any trick or treaters either lol x


----------



## QuintinsMommy

divershona said:


> Kaya was all dressed up in her proper fairy outfit including wand, she stood up and caught the hem of her dress and ripped it in half :( so i only got pictures of her with her wings on :(
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> sorry they're so big!
> https://i745.photobucket.com/albums/xx94/divershona/Halloween%202011/DSCF5299.jpg
> 
> https://i745.photobucket.com/albums/xx94/divershona/Halloween%202011/DSCF5298.jpg

awe! shes got thick hair eh?


----------



## divershona

QuintinsMommy said:


> divershona said:
> 
> 
> Kaya was all dressed up in her proper fairy outfit including wand, she stood up and caught the hem of her dress and ripped it in half :( so i only got pictures of her with her wings on :(
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> sorry they're so big!
> https://i745.photobucket.com/albums/xx94/divershona/Halloween%202011/DSCF5299.jpg
> 
> https://i745.photobucket.com/albums/xx94/divershona/Halloween%202011/DSCF5298.jpg
> 
> 
> awe! shes got thick hair eh?Click to expand...

yup, both me and her dad have really thick hair so it was kinda inevitable :haha:


----------



## AriannasMama

Overload warning




Candy? NOOOO I didn't have any, I promise (lol, I gave her one piece of plain chocolate)


----------



## BrEeZeY

Here are Aidens giant pumpkins, he LOVES them! lol 
https://i879.photobucket.com/albums/ab354/brezzey/Halloween%202011/porch.jpg

Aiden was a scarecrow
https://i879.photobucket.com/albums/ab354/brezzey/Halloween%202011/Aiden.jpg

Jackson was a zebra, it was Aidens first costume too 
https://i879.photobucket.com/albums/ab354/brezzey/Halloween%202011/Jackson.jpg

both boys after i got done taking Aiden trick or treating, Jackson sat at home and handed out candy with daddy, he had a cold and we didnt want him out for very long
https://i879.photobucket.com/albums/ab354/brezzey/Halloween%202011/boys.jpg


----------



## airbear

Chelsea.ann1 said:


> https://i170.photobucket.com/albums/u260/ipodnano55_2007/Anna/1030011920a-1.jpg
> 
> Anna Banana!!! :haha: Oh how clever right?! hahaha
> 
> We just had a chill night in, a lot of my cousins came over n went trick or treating..
> 
> This hasn't been validated yet but appearantly a child was kidnapped in my neighborhood tonight... So scary.. Please send lots of thoughts and prayers to that family tonight..
> 
> Also, a pregnant woman was stabbed and killed and her 9 month old child was abducted..
> 
> I don't know what's going on in the world today but it breaks my heart.. I'm scared to death to walk outside with my daughter.. sad..


That's such a great costume idea! I love it.

I don't live in that area, I'm quite a bit north but I read on the news late last night they caught the man who stabbed his pregnanct ex and took their daughter. Thank god but so sad two lives were lost..




Here is Elsie in her costume!:



https://www.imgur.com/y561c.jpg
Before going trick or treating!


https://www.imgur.com/TIy5q.jpg
Grumpy in a pile of candy?!


https://www.imgur.com/eO8sP.jpg
Haha such a cute face


https://www.imgur.com/PEXGb.jpg
She got really excited! :)


https://www.imgur.com/Xe91v.jpg
Too wittle for candy, but still cute!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

so cute!!


----------



## rainbows_x

Ava was a witch and I went out as little red riding hood covered in blood in the evening :)


----------



## lb

I love the faces Elsie makes!!!


----------



## M.e.j.b02-17

monkey :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







DSCF2793.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 4









DSCF2794.jpg
File size: 15.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## xforuiholdonx

My pirate:flower:
 



Attached Files:







316174_295275130490932_100000253426293_1181416_282242314_n.jpg
File size: 44.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Tanara

_From Yesterday 
I didnt see this thread til after i posted in the SOYB thread

The kids visiting with their cousin Tristan (Isn't he cute!! I bought him that outfit!)
https://i41.tinypic.com/24n0ba8.jpg
Our Cute Kitty! 
https://i39.tinypic.com/359lb3s.jpg
Batman! 
https://i42.tinypic.com/2h3y1oz.jpg
Daddy and Fayth
https://i41.tinypic.com/im1mc7.jpg
Trick Or Treating! 
https://i40.tinypic.com/ojqv0y.jpg 
_​


----------



## QuintinsMommy

what an adorable little batman!! did you put his coat under the costume ?


----------



## AirForceWife7

https://i293.photobucket.com/albums/mm56/Kelseyx71/074.jpg

Brenna was a lamb :D I only have this one for now (Which alot of you have already seen) But I left my camera in the car, which DH has, so I will post the ones from last night when he gets home! :happydance: Everyone's LO's are so cute!


----------



## annawrigley

Arianna the cat, Anna Banana and Brenna the lamb = TOO CUTE TO HANDLE!!!!


----------



## Chelsea.ann1

airbear said:


> Chelsea.ann1 said:
> 
> 
> https://i170.photobucket.com/albums/u260/ipodnano55_2007/Anna/1030011920a-1.jpg
> 
> Anna Banana!!! :haha: Oh how clever right?! hahaha
> 
> We just had a chill night in, a lot of my cousins came over n went trick or treating..
> 
> This hasn't been validated yet but appearantly a child was kidnapped in my neighborhood tonight... So scary.. Please send lots of thoughts and prayers to that family tonight..
> 
> Also, a pregnant woman was stabbed and killed and her 9 month old child was abducted..
> 
> I don't know what's going on in the world today but it breaks my heart.. I'm scared to death to walk outside with my daughter.. sad..
> 
> 
> That's such a great costume idea! I love it.
> 
> I don't live in that area, I'm quite a bit north but I read on the news late last night they caught the man who stabbed his pregnanct ex and took their daughter. Thank god but so sad two lives were lost..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is Elsie in her costume!:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.imgur.com/y561c.jpg
> Before going trick or treating!
> 
> 
> https://www.imgur.com/TIy5q.jpg
> Grumpy in a pile of candy?!
> 
> 
> https://www.imgur.com/eO8sP.jpg
> Haha such a cute face
> 
> 
> https://www.imgur.com/PEXGb.jpg
> She got really excited! :)
> 
> 
> https://www.imgur.com/Xe91v.jpg
> Too wittle for candy, but still cute!Click to expand...

Omgsh Elsie is so freakin cute!!

Oh okay wow I'm so relieved to hear that.. tragic.. on halloween too


----------



## Tanara

QuintinsMommy said:


> what an adorable little batman!! did you put his coat under the costume ?

_Yeah we couldnt do the back up to his costume though lol, good thing he had a cape! He had two sweaters and a coat on but it wasnt terribly cold here/_


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Tanara said:


> QuintinsMommy said:
> 
> 
> what an adorable little batman!! did you put his coat under the costume ?
> 
> _Yeah we couldnt do the back up to his costume though lol, good thing he had a cape! He had two sweaters and a coat on but it wasnt terribly cold here/_Click to expand...

its awesome that you could get a coat under there! i remember when I was little always wearing my coat over my costume :haha:


----------



## lauram_92

Oliver was a pumpkin :) I love dressed up babys :)


----------



## JadeBaby75

Jade was a lady bug... but everyone thought she was a bumble bee! :wacko:
 



Attached Files:







mobile 11-1-11 781.jpg
File size: 35.2 KB
Views: 11









mobile 11-1-11 797.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 10









mobile 11-1-11 787.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 10









mobile 11-1-11 773.jpg
File size: 17 KB
Views: 8


----------



## QuintinsMommy

:cloud9:so many little lady bugs this year


----------



## JadeBaby75

x__amour said:


> Firstly, Tori would like to say Happy Halloween! :D
> 
> https://i1211.photobucket.com/albums/cc439/shannon__marie/DSC03489.jpg
> 
> Secondly, here's Tori's costume! :happydance:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i1211.photobucket.com/albums/cc439/shannon__marie/DSC03485.jpg
> https://i1211.photobucket.com/albums/cc439/shannon__marie/DSC03482.jpg
> 
> 
> HAPPY HALLOWEEN! :witch:

Same costume from BRU :thumbup:


----------



## JadeBaby75

QuintinsMommy said:


> :cloud9:so many little lady bugs this year

You are so right!! I didnt realize that it was so common. :haha:


----------



## we can't wait

Aria was a little chicken. :cloud9:


----------



## smatheson

Nathan was Tigger for halloween! Heres him enjoying his bottle before going out trick or treating:flower:
 



Attached Files:







1031111802.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## QuintinsMommy

awe tigger!!


----------



## 112110




----------



## QuintinsMommy

awe you two both look adorable !


----------



## xKARENxBABYx

Aiden was a pumpkin wasn't going to take him out or get a costume as he got the DVD scared sherkless! but my brother got his costume out of poundland :) so why not lol! and plus next door wanted to take him out so i went too!
 



Attached Files:







DSCF0532.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 3









DSCF0560.jpg
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 3









DSCF0566.jpg
File size: 33.7 KB
Views: 2


----------

